# cc tomorrow



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

picked up the new boat today heading to cc tomorrow anyone else going to attempt to brave the cold.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Boat pics.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/1003/Weatherby/MVC-006F.jpg 


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/1003/Weatherby/MVC-003F.jpg 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/1003/Weatherby/MVC-001F.jpg


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

well muskie, how was it?


----------



## born2fish (May 10, 2005)

Muskie - 
I picked up my "new to me" Astro yesterday and I'll be braving the cold out there today. White Astro with Blue lines. Give a shout if you see me out there.


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

didnt make it yesterday went today stayed up in the north pool area water temps from 42.3 to 45.6 didnt see any fish thru mostly rattle traps water still pretty stained visibility about a foot at best felt good to be back on the water though sold my old boat in december on ebay picked up the new one on friday felt naked without a boat my brother posted some picks of it ran great see you on the water


----------



## born2fish (May 10, 2005)

Went Sunday and didn't do any better. 

I saw the strangest thing. Over where the road comes down to the lake from Harveysberg, there was a continuouse stream of bubbles frothing the surface of the lake. It was right at the point where the trees started on the north side of the little cove. It was very consistent still bubbling when I left 20 minutes later. Anybody know of anything venting under water over there? I've never fished there before but found it strange for something to bubble so consistently.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Caesar Creek Reservoir is at least part, if not all, of the water supply for Harveysburg. I imagine the bubbles were from the plumbing for the water intakes.

MC


----------



## born2fish (May 10, 2005)

Thanks BlueBoat - it was about 100 yds from the big concrete structure which I assume has something to do with their water supply. 

I did have one catch yesterday - I had a zebra mussel attach itself to my hook when I got it caught on a stump. Those things are taking over down there.


----------



## Freeze (Apr 10, 2004)

I saw the same thing at that spot last fall. Thought it was strange myself, even wasted 30 minutes fishing the heck out of it.  

Man those Zebra's - been getting worse each year. I wonder what affect they are having on the lake - making it clear??? Maybe we'll have a new smallie lake in a few more years.


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

That spot has been like that for the last few years I've fished the lake. Not sure if it is part of the water supply, since it is not inline with the pumphouse and the structure up the road a bit. Either way, it'll be that way all year long. I'd think the inlet for the water supply would be out of that cove, the bubbles are well into the cove and I'd imagine the inlet would be on the opposite side of the pumphouse (or whatever it is).


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

Will try again this sat. will anyone else be out this weekend?


----------



## born2fish (May 10, 2005)

I'm planning on it. Probably early afternoon.


----------



## itroll2 (Jun 3, 2004)

will someone please post when a ramp dock is in. as my health worsens, I need one. thanks in advance.


----------



## born2fish (May 10, 2005)

Will do Itroll2

I'll have an empty seat if you want to join me saturday. I need some help finding good spots on CC anyway.


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

They were not out as of last sunday I will be going by friday to check and see while we were there sunday a park ranger and water craft patrol person was there (north pool ramp) next to the docks but dont know if that was just by chance or not it sucks to try and put the boat in without the docks scared to scratch the new boat


----------



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

Welded .100 in. aluminum O/D semi.V. I just run er up the ramp or shoreline as long as it isn't chunk rock.


----------



## born2fish (May 10, 2005)

Good thing I don't have to catch fish in order to have fun fishing :S

Water temp was up to 48 in the coves. This warm up should get them coming in soon.

What a beautiful day though. Came in at dusk and the water was smooth as glass. Spring is here!

Still no ramps.


----------



## cengel (Aug 14, 2004)

Permanent concrete docks at Haines Rd. quite usable with water level where its at.


----------



## itroll2 (Jun 3, 2004)

that is one I have never used. is it the one up north in the creek? what road do I take to get there from 73 ? again, thanks in advance for all replies.


----------



## spinfisher (Sep 23, 2005)

It's almost in the creek. Compton Rd. off Roxanna-New Burlington will get you there. BTW, I stopped by one of my favorite shallow coves up there last night. About sundown, it was like a midsummer night with all the fish jumping everywhere. I think they have spring fever. I threw a twister tail out a few times before I had to leave, but I didn't have a way to get out where I needed to be. Water level is about half way between summer and winter pool.


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

went out to cc this morning and was met by the ohio boat patrol and after the inspection was told I could not launch the boat because I did not have an anchor and rope on the boat and was about 10 pounds over the maximum weight so after the inspection we went to the tail waters behind the damn and didnt catch anything guess I will have to go buy an anchor and try again tomorrow


----------

